# Testing my new camera lens: Sam's out "walking"



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OK, I have to admit, I'm a geek, so I bought this HUGE lens to shoot pictures from very far away (usually blurs the background very nicely too). So here's two pictures of Sam out walking on a leesh. Suzy was out too, but she did manage to turn the back on me each time I was to take a picture.

Sam doesn't like to be outside much, but he's a brave boy anyway.






















Eventually Sam and Suzy ran in, when their neigbhor dog, Molly barked "Hello, come and let me sniff you". So I had to aim the camera at Molly instead. She's a darling and very nice.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Wow...amazing pictures. You never cease to amaze me with your photography skills. 

:heart What a gorgeous rottie! :heart


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great pictures, I love the 2nd one and the blurry background. I hope one day I get to walk my cats instead of them just plopping over


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Ill give you a tenner for your camera 

Man great pictures!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice leash and harness!!  Oh, yeah, Sam's a handsome boy, too!! :wink:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

wow, great pictures!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

amazing pictures as always!!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

WOW!! What amazing pics! I especially love the second one! The subject matter (as always) is a treat!


----------



## lala (May 4, 2005)

Great pics... I guess the lens works very well


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all!! 

Yeah, the lens is really good. I love it!!

Molly is a huge baby, she's soo sweet. Even if her "mommy" says she's a handful at times. I guess I only see Molly's good side, since she always suck up to me to be petted and scratched.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a sweet Siamese! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great pictures, as usual, Petra!  I would imagine Sam and Suzy were wondering how many other new creatures they will have to get used to! My two never allowed my collie to make the first move. The poor dog was so used to playing with cats! It broke his heart. I'm sure Mollie is dejected too.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! Sam has such amazing eyes!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

Glad to see Sam and Suzy back.

They are stunning. 

You take amazing pictures Petra.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes great pics! The subject matter always helps too!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Yes, Sam is a beautiful boy, with beautiful eyes. Right now he's not very fun though, he's screaming after his "daddy" who left to buy some food for dinner. Darn cat to be so dependent on my hubby.


----------



## missmadison (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you actually get your baby to walk? My boys just like to roll in the dirt!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those are really good photos. Sam is such a gorgeous cat.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Fantastic photos! *swoons*

Lisa


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Maybe it was a stretch to say "take out the cats for a *walk*". Take out the cats to sniff the grass, stones and other things. Walking was the thing they did the least.


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks good...I love my zoom lens...It gets the coolest pictures and you don't have to be all up in their face so it tends to be more natural...Nice dog too lol


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, you can't really get too close with a monster like this:










    (it's actually called "the drain pipe" among Canonians).


----------

